# Disney Princess Pin-Up Calendar



## Metryq (Jan 12, 2012)

Seeing as Disney's mascot has long been a sexy fairie in bedroom slippers, *this* doesn't surprise me.


----------



## hopewrites (Jan 12, 2012)

well they aren't Disney... but I get your point, and having been in the Disney Shop recently dont feel much like arguing.
what i want to know is does anyone else notice all the girls are the same? and what is with the nose? dood's girlfriend is a cat probably. the men (when they appear) are better done in my opinion. maybe its just the girl in me wanting to know what Peter looked like after seeing his muscular leaf clad arm lifting Wendy over a sparkly London. (ps does London really sparkle like that? If so it's moving up my list of places to see)


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 12, 2012)

hopewrites said:


> (ps does London really sparkle like that?


Only when there's serious rioting going on....


----------

